# Cant Decide on baby names!



## captive_fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm due to pop in about three weeks (so hoping it comes sooner than that though) but my partner and I cant agree on names!
We dont know what we are having so we want to have a boys name and girls name picked out.
If its a girl, we are tossing up between Cassie and Mikayla. But for a boy we got nothing.
We've been through baby name books.
My partners a very hard person to sit down and have a serious conversation with so I figured I'd get as many names as possible and go through them with him on one occasion instead of bringing one name up on random occasions here and there to find out what we both like.
I know its not the most conventional way to name your child, but I would love to hear some suggestions.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never suggested names before, but i do like the name hayden, or maybe Jordan? dereck? samuel? darren? aaron?


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I should mention that we already have a son named Jayden, and we have decided that we dont want another J name cause there's a few of them already


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 29, 2009)

As the one that has to push it out you should get the final say! 
And it will have HIS last name, which you dont get a say in.
Thats what i think anyway
If i have a kid the boys names i like are Kade or Kaiden, Saxon, Brighton (probably as a second name), Jai and Xander(as in Alexander, but instead of Alex for short he would get Xander)


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> As the one that has to push it out you should get the final say!
> And it will have HIS last name, which you dont get a say in.


 ha ha I like it
Yeah I like Xander and Xavier, but my partner doesnt...he likes more normal names like matthew and nathan...I think thats our main problem


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 29, 2009)

I have 2 daughters, (willow and peppa) both where named at least a week after birth..... I hate even picking dvd's from the shop...... however I will wish you the best of luck and congrats,,,,,


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 29, 2009)

Well if you name it Alexander on the birth cert. then he gets his traditional name and you can just call him Xander for short.
Or tell him he can pick the second name but you are picking the first name.

Isacc is a really old name but has become popular again. Normal boys names i like are Daniel, Travis, Luke, Shannon
And i love Cody, but my husband doesnt like it.


----------



## chondrogreen (Jul 29, 2009)

Usually as soon as the little ones born that is when a name catches.
Even if you have already decided on a name, one look at the child and you know straight away whether he is a Jacob or a John, or whether she is a Melissa or a Megan etc.


----------



## jacorin (Jul 29, 2009)

wot we did was.. each of us go thru the name book and right down ones that we liked,girls list-boys list..... then we sat together and looked to see if we had any that were common to both of us, then went from there...
ended up with.... Jacob Anthony
Cory Daniel
Erin Hayley


----------



## stretch101 (Jul 29, 2009)

im due to have my second TODAY!! haha doesnt look as tho its going to happen tho... we know what we are havin (a boy) so some of the names that we have picked out are: Harrison, Reef (my hubbys pick, not mine),Noah,Finlay... u gotta have a few picked out becuase as chondrogreen pointed out, the one name u like will go out the window when u see bub. my son was definately going to be a Noah but when he was born we decided Hunter suited him better. and i have always loved the name leilani or lily for a girl. all the best!!!


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Shamous*

Go with Shamous / Shamus.

William is also a decent name or Anthony or Andrew. or a girl go with Jemma. They're my kids names and they are'nt scarred too much by them.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## rubysnake (Jul 29, 2009)

i love noah, koby, bayden, kassidy and for a girl brooke


----------



## amy5189 (Jul 29, 2009)

out of the two girl names i really like Mikayla. I think thats pretty. Probably don't like Cassie cuz i used to know a girl named cassie who wasn't very nice. lol.
Hmm, as for boys I really like the name Jasper. thats what i plan on naming my son if i ever have one! lol. Or I like Lukas... or maybe Rupert. Oooh the name I really like is Wentworth (like Wentworth Miller from PrisonBreak) but Mum reckons if i call a kid that he'll get teased. But I think its an awesome name!!


----------



## Ishah (Jul 29, 2009)

Out of the girls names, I'd go with Mikayla... So it would either get shortened to Miki or Kayla, my personal preference would be Miki, don't know why but I like it, not too fussed on the "kayla" part...Knew too many eww girls with that name, and same with the whole cassie name... eww people lol... I'll come back after work and see if I can think of good boys names...  lol

Goodluck!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 29, 2009)

I know a girl who called her little boy....Ocean...now that's different. Me....I have a Christopher and a Rebecca. My grandsons are, Lincoln Alexander and Marcus Anthony.....and.....Nikolas Barron (Barron was my mothers maiden name) and Jakob Stephen.

I don't have any granddaughters, but my daughter in law always liked Phillidelphia for a girl....

Names seem to go in popular generation cycles, names that are popular today weren't even invented when my kids were born more than 30 yrs ago.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## jase_ale (Jul 29, 2009)

i have 3 nieces who's names i think are pretty cool Harriet Lucy, Finlay Jorja and Charlotte Anna. 
My Nephews name is also fancy it Baxter Jonte. But i also like Miller as a boys name.

Good luck with the impending birth.


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, keep them coming
However I do think that it is going to be a case of naming it once its born and we only have to focus on one sex (I also might be able to get a serioius convo. out of my partner if the baby's already here and without a name)



amy5189 said:


> out of the two girl names i really like Mikayla. I think thats pretty. Probably don't like Cassie cuz i used to know a girl named cassie who wasn't very nice. lol.
> Hmm, as for boys I really like the name Jasper. thats what i plan on naming my son if i ever have one! lol. Or I like Lukas... or maybe Rupert. Oooh the name I really like is Wentworth (like Wentworth Miller from PrisonBreak) but Mum reckons if i call a kid that he'll get teased. But I think its an awesome name!!


 
Yeah I like Mikayla too I think but its alot more common at the moment (I went on the Births Deaths and Marriges website) and I dont want it to have the same name as everyone else, but I think its one of those things I'll have to overlook and just go with what we like.
I really like Lukas or Lucas but my partner doesnt same as Nikolas/Nicholas.
BTW not a fan of the name Wentworth, but LOVE the actor 



grannieannie said:


> I know a girl who called her little boy....Ocean...now that's different. Me....I have a Christopher and a Rebecca. My grandsons are, Lincoln Alexander and Marcus Anthony.....and.....Nikolas Barron (Barron was my mothers maiden name) and Jakob Stephen.
> 
> I don't have any granddaughters, but my daughter in law always liked Phillidelphia for a girl....
> 
> ...


 
OMG I liked Christopher and Rebecca at first, but my partner had a cousin named Christopher who died from lukemia when he was about 10 so its a bit touchy...and Rebecca was the original girls name we had picked out, had it for ages, but my partner changed his mind and decided he didnt like it (Plus my uncle had a daughter named Rebecca who died as well).


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

stretch101 said:


> im due to have my second TODAY!! haha doesnt look as tho its going to happen tho... we know what we are havin (a boy) so some of the names that we have picked out are: Harrison, Reef (my hubbys pick, not mine),Noah,Finlay... u gotta have a few picked out becuase as chondrogreen pointed out, the one name u like will go out the window when u see bub. my son was definately going to be a Noah but when he was born we decided Hunter suited him better. and i have always loved the name leilani or lily for a girl. all the best!!!


 
CONGRATS!!! and good luck
I hope I dont go full term...Im having alot of problems with this pregnancy!
Everyone kept tellin me that the name would change with my first too, but we had Jayden picked for months and it stuck, I suppose every one is different though.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 29, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> Yeah I like Mikayla too I think but its alot more common at the moment


I hyad a friend who was going to call her child Nikayla (nicole X mikayla), just so it was a little more unusual, but her husband didnt like it.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing stupid please.. there are too many kids with "unique" names that have to go through life stuck with them.. poor kids


----------



## rash (Jul 29, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Nothing stupid please.. there are too many kids with "unique" names that have to go through life stuck with them.. poor kids



lol, nothing wrong with unique names, as long as they aren't embaracing unique. Our boy is Taige, and our daughter didnt have a name for a couple of days. We then agreed on Imani for her. but imani has been nicknamed to Mani.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 29, 2009)

Jebus..


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 29, 2009)

I reckon Christopher is an awesome name


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 29, 2009)

rash said:


> lol, nothing wrong with unique names, as long as they aren't embaracing unique. Our boy is Taige, and our daughter didnt have a name for a couple of days. We then agreed on Imani for her. but imani has been nicknamed to Mani.


I love your kids names, unique, but not so unique that they will hate you for it some day.


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

My next door neighbour named one of her kids Unique...
I like different names, but not ones that are over the top.


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 29, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> Thanks for the replies, keep them coming
> However I do think that it is going to be a case of naming it once its born and we only have to focus on one sex (I also might be able to get a serioius convo. out of my partner if the baby's already here and without a name)
> 
> 
> ...



LOL,.....everyone dies.....if you don't call a child a name because someone of that name has died....then you better make up something very special all of your own....lol anyway, that could be a nice way to honour the dead friend or relative.


----------



## Retic (Jul 29, 2009)

Just remember that the child must live with the name for the rest of their life or until they are old enough to legally change it. It seems to be a weird kind of fashion to use words that were never intended to be names, PLEASE FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR CHILD GIVE IT A NORMAL NAME. Also don't pick a normal name and change the way you spell it, Misspelling a name doesn't make it unique or special.


----------



## Saz (Jul 29, 2009)

My sister in law just used my two favourite girl names on her recently born daughter, Ava Isabella. My other sister in law used our favourite boy name too, Joshua. GAHH!!! It seriously sucks being the last to have kids, we are running out of options!


----------



## Nagraj (Jul 29, 2009)

Bob


----------



## jinin (Jul 29, 2009)

Luke...good name...or Jack(im going 2 name my son that) 'Jack Johnson' not after the singer though just like the name Jack or Luke. for a girl i rekon, Cassie, Amy, Brielle


----------



## rubysnake (Jul 29, 2009)

ohh i forgot my cousins name is deegan i like that too


----------



## Jakee (Jul 29, 2009)

Jake ?


----------



## stretch101 (Jul 29, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> CONGRATS!!! and good luck
> I hope I dont go full term...Im having alot of problems with this pregnancy!
> Everyone kept tellin me that the name would change with my first too, but we had Jayden picked for months and it stuck, I suppose every one is different though.


 

i love the name jayden, its my brothers name! aw how exciting for u, it kind of makes me wish we didnt find out the sex of this baby, i mean it helps when it comes to preparation i geuss but then u loose the surprise... (unless the doctor was wrong! and then we really will be in trouble... the nursery is BLUE! haha). no two pregnancy's are the same are they? this one has been a lot tougher than my first and i cant believe i have made it to full term... i am sooo OVER it!! there are a good selection of names here, i loved the name taige... i think thats awesome too :lol:


----------



## Bluetonguejo (Jul 29, 2009)

I like Blake or Austin 8)


----------



## macj81 (Jul 29, 2009)

Angus- boy
Jayda- girl good luck


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Stephen/Steve. I know a bloody good bloke called Steve - intelligent, good looking, successful and charming.

Anyway, best of luck,
Steve


----------



## chilli (Jul 30, 2009)

we had settled on "noah", but 2 other kids born the same day were in the same ward and named what we had chosen ( including a child of junkie, who unfortunately gave birth). apparently a character in a tv soap had that name and now it's in the top 10 most popular names. so we decided to change it even though friends and relatives had already been told weeks beforehand.


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 30, 2009)

boa said:


> Just remember that the child must live with the name for the rest of their life or until they are old enough to legally change it. It seems to be a weird kind of fashion to use words that were never intended to be names, PLEASE FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR CHILD GIVE IT A NORMAL NAME. Also don't pick a normal name and change the way you spell it, Misspelling a name doesn't make it unique or special.


I agree...my cousin suggested having Mikayla but changing the spelling to make it different and as I told him, it just makes it confusing and ultimately its the same name!



MrHappy said:


> Can't go wrong with Stephen/Steve. I know a bloody good bloke called Steve - intelligent, good looking, successful and charming.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck,
> Steve


 HAHAHA


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 30, 2009)

stretch101 said:


> i love the name jayden, its my brothers name! aw how exciting for u, it kind of makes me wish we didnt find out the sex of this baby, i mean it helps when it comes to preparation i geuss but then u loose the surprise... (unless the doctor was wrong! and then we really will be in trouble... the nursery is BLUE! haha). no two pregnancy's are the same are they? this one has been a lot tougher than my first and i cant believe i have made it to full term... i am sooo OVER it!! there are a good selection of names here, i loved the name taige... i think thats awesome too :lol:


 
Yeah, I found out the sex with my first one, but with this one I have pretty much everything anyway and if its a girl my sister in law has a whole bunch of girls stuff and they dont want any more kids so she said we could have her stuff.
My first pregnancy was really good, until i went into labour and it all went wrong and ended up having to have an emergency ceaser (after 14 hrs of labour) but this pregnancy pretty bad so im hoping that means the labour will be better (no harm in hoping)
There are good names here but my partner doesnt like them GRRRR...:evil: He's so hard to please...but I told him that if we cant agree then im just gonna choose and ill leave his name off the birth certificate so i dont need his signature :lol:


----------



## CandiceJ (Jul 30, 2009)

I like Lucas, Caleb/Kaleb, Jacob and Aiden (not sure how you'd spell it) but I mostly like different names to, like Blaze, Brock, Malak. Why not compromise? Have a 'normal' name with a different spelling? Like Jaymz (James)?
I hated choosing names! We were going to pick Lucas or Kaleb for a boy but ended up having an Ava Maree. Good luck and congrats!!!!


----------



## ravan (Jul 30, 2009)

storm?
i knew a girl called storm when i was in primary school... and a dude i went out with was called storm. lol. 
true story 
or hunter? (i know theres already a few on here... but oh well, maybe they can form a club? lol)


----------



## zoolander (Jul 30, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> My next door neighbour named one of her kids Unique...
> I like different names, but not ones that are over the top.


 
will cop eunuch for the rest of it's life


----------



## jessb (Jul 30, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> I agree...my cousin suggested having Mikayla but changing the spelling to make it different and as I told him, it just makes it confusing and ultimately its the same name!
> 
> 
> HAHAHA


 
LOL Mikayla is itself a weird spelling of a name!!! The traditional name is Michaela! I have to say, I think re-spelling traditional names (unless it is a cultural spelling of a name that you have a family connection to) is soooo tacky! 

What about some old-fasioned names that have been out of use for a while and aren't all that common, but are still not too weird? Or the names of singers or authors you like?


----------



## angel-p (Jul 30, 2009)

i have 2 boys and 2 girls, 
michael,
declan, i used to watch mysterious ways and got the name from that but now i hear it is used on some soap tv
stacey,
kyra, i loved this name before kiera knightly become known.


----------



## carinacat (Jul 30, 2009)

my daughter is named isobella teasha and my son is jayden george. i am currently 31 weeks pregnant and we have picked the names freya daphne (daphne comng from my partners recently passed nan) and zavier trini. trini meaning 3rd as if its a boy it will b my partners 3rd son and it is my 3rd child


----------



## -Peter (Jul 30, 2009)

While its good to have some names ready you haven't even met your baby yet. There is no rush. A name will come.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad some of you guys aren't my parents 

Make your kids unique by instilling a decent set of morals and ethics on them, not by calling them Shazam or Peach Fairy Ice Cream or Tanikyalai...


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 30, 2009)

id call one oi.......

as in
Oi, Get me a beer.


----------



## batty (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 3 kids and there names are Hayden Cody & Shyanne


----------



## kandi (Jul 30, 2009)

i like Jett this is my sons name. i chose a short name because u cannot shorten it so instead we lengthen it Jeddy. go figure .


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 30, 2009)

Female - Cassie/Tayla
Male - Daniel/Jake (jet is mad for the people who suggested that)


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 30, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> i love noah, koby, bayden, kassidy and for a girl brooke



Bayden poor kid :lol:


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Wow, I'm glad some of you guys aren't my parents
> 
> Make your kids unique by instilling a decent set of morals and ethics on them, not by calling them Shazam or Peach Fairy Ice Cream or Tanikyalai...


 

i agree. i sometimes wonder if some of these names have alternative spelling, or their parents can't spell at all.


----------



## babba007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 2 boys Zachary (Zac) and Nicholas (Nick).
Make sure you rally love the name you pick, you will be using it ALOT !!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 30, 2009)

I love the names Autumn,Ruby, Xavier, Freya, Ocea (Like ocean....)


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 30, 2009)

The more exotique the name, the more likely your girl will become a skank / boy become an ice freak.
Give them a start in life and let them forge their own identity.

Bayden..... _"I'm looking for Master Bayden....." _


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, that's absolutely right. As you say bring them up to know what is right and wrong not give them some weird bogan name. 



Jonno from ERD said:


> Wow, I'm glad some of you guys aren't my parents
> 
> Make your kids unique by instilling a decent set of morals and ethics on them, not by calling them Shazam or Peach Fairy Ice Cream or Tanikyalai...


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 30, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


> I love the names Ruby, Xavier, Freya,



To much home and away m8.


----------



## achmedthedragon (Jul 30, 2009)

monty?


----------



## jessb (Jul 30, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> The more exotique the name, the more likely your girl will become a skank / boy become an ice freak.
> Give them a start in life and let them forge their own identity.
> 
> Bayden..... _"I'm looking for Master Bayden....." _


 
There was actually a study done o this recently and they found that the more unusual a boy's name, the more likely it was that he would end up in prison!



Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Bayden poor kid :lol:


 
Isn't that something you use to kill snails in your garden?! :lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 31, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> To much home and away m8.



I don't watch home and away


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jul 31, 2009)

my sons name is kadeen


----------



## chilli (Jul 31, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> The more exotique the name, the more likely your girl will become a skank / boy become an ice freak.




i agree that there is some correlation, but you probably have to take a step further back and correlate the names and their socio-economic demography. you will find that the low-income areas produce the most "unique" names and weird spellings. just like years ago they produced all the charlenes, kylies and tysons. i think they feel that the name makes their little darling special. but the world,apparently needs a supply of skanks and ice freaks, so it will continue. but when climate change causes a government to implement a culling policy, we already know which ones go first.

_sorry to post 62 above, you posted whilst i was typing, very ironic, hey?????_


----------



## kgimhoff (Jul 31, 2009)

my daughters names are 

Abbey-Maree 

Sophia - Lee and 

Miah- Lily.

We are going one more time for a boy, boys names are the worst

my sister just had a girl and called he Maklah to..
Have you heard of Latoyah and Shanequa they are very unheard of, i like them
But I love montayah if we have another girl 

Well hope this helps


----------



## jessb (Jul 31, 2009)

kgimhoff said:


> my sister just had a girl and called he Maklah to..
> Have you heard of Latoyah and Shanequa they are very unheard of, i like them
> But I love montayah if we have another girl


 
Hmmm, are you African American??!! :lol: I remember hearing a story about an African American grl who was called Chlamydia. LOL


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 31, 2009)

jessb said:


> Hmmm, are you African American??!! :lol: I remember hearing a story about an African American grl who was called Chlamydia. LOL



Imagine being called that at high school in Australia ........ pass!!


----------



## kgimhoff (Jul 31, 2009)

jessb said:


> Hmmm, are you African American??!! :lol: I remember hearing a story about an African American grl who was called Chlamydia. LOL


 

Well i think my names are less insulting then CHLAMYDIA....


----------



## Retic (Jul 31, 2009)

Only slightly.


----------



## itbites (Jul 31, 2009)

chilli said:


> i agree that there is some correlation, but you probably have to take a step further back and correlate the names and their socio-economic demography. you will find that the low-income areas produce the most "unique" names and weird spellings. just like years ago they produced all the charlenes, kylies and tysons. i think they feel that the name makes their little darling special. but the world,apparently needs a supply of skanks and ice freaks, so it will continue. but when climate change causes a government to implement a culling policy, we already know which ones go first.
> 
> _sorry to post 62 above, you posted whilst i was typing, very ironic, hey?????_


 

No offense but a persons name has nothing to do with or is any indication of how a person will turn out as an adult...:|

Sure some names these days are just bizarre & make no sense. 
I do thing some common sense comes in to play when naming a child, 
but at the end of the day it's all about personal preference.. 
& unique/unusual names are not the be all & end all of a child's life/upbringing.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jul 31, 2009)

i think that was what he was saying, that they are going to turn out skanks and junkies from where they come from, it's just coincidence that they are also the one's who get the weird names. or did i read it wrong?


----------



## station (Jul 31, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> As the one that has to push it out you should get the final say!
> And it will have HIS last name, which you dont get a say in.
> Thats what i think anyway
> If i have a kid the boys names i like are Kade or Kaiden, Saxon, Brighton (probably as a second name), Jai and Xander(as in Alexander, but instead of Alex for short he would get Xander)



i here the name zander and cant help but think of this

[video=youtube;R5XEcFKfwms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5XEcFKfwms&feature=related[/video]


----------



## stretch101 (Jul 31, 2009)

carpetmuncher said:


> i think that was what he was saying, that they are going to turn out skanks and junkies from where they come from, it's just coincidence that they are also the one's who get the weird names. or did i read it wrong?


 
hmmm thats what i got from it too, i agree tho.... ppl arent going to turn into friggin junkies and whatnot based on their names. and that annoys me that ppl actually believe that haha... ohh dear....


----------



## jessb (Jul 31, 2009)

stretch101 said:


> hmmm thats what i got from it too, i agree tho.... ppl arent going to turn into friggin junkies and whatnot based on their names. and that annoys me that ppl actually believe that haha... ohh dear....


 


itbites said:


> No offense but a persons name has nothing to do with or is any indication of how a person will turn out as an adult...:|


 
There are some university professors who would disagree with you there guys! 

Bad names for boys | baby names | boys' names


...a recent US study that claims the more unpopular, uncommon or feminine a boy's first name, the greater the chance he will end up behind bars.

While Shippensburg University professor David Kalist's report in _Social Science Quarterly_ shows that "unpopular names are likely not the cause of crime," he explains that factors often associated with those names can "increase the tendency toward juvenile delinquency."

Boys with unpopular, girlish or uncommon names often are ridiculed by peers, come from families of low socioeconomic status and face discrimination in the workforce based on a preconceived bias about their names, according to the study, which analysed more than 15,000 names.

Jay Corzine, chairman of the University of Central Florida's sociology department, said, "Some kids could have a name that leads to teasing and being picked on and, in return, that child could become aggressive with others."


----------



## Duke (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm calling my first born Hoser. I really like that name.


----------



## itbites (Jul 31, 2009)

jessb said:


> There are some university professors who would disagree with you there guys!
> 
> Bad names for boys | baby names | boys' names
> 
> ...


 

Again no offense but the majority of surveys & statistics are said to be flawed in some way shape or form...
I really don't see how a name can lead someone down the wrong path  *thats just MY opinion*

And it's also very negative to assume that where some one is situated geographically can
influence their life path.
People make their own future 
& to blame it on a name they were given, or a place they were raised is no excuse.


----------



## stretch101 (Jul 31, 2009)

itbites said:


> Again no offense but the majority of surveys & statistics are said to be flawed in some way shape or form...
> I really don't see how a name can lead someone down the wrong path  *thats just MY opinion*
> 
> And it's also very negative to assume that where some one is situated geographically can
> ...


 

seems to me these uni professors have waay to much time on there hands haha :lol:, and i totally agree with u 100%. buut anyway... i reckon middle names are hardest to figure out... i feel like my family expect me to include them somehow? like my dads name for my sons middle name or hubbys dads name and so forth... i also think its nice to incorporate them somehow...


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 31, 2009)

jessb said:


> There are some university professors who would disagree with you there guys!
> 
> Bad names for boys | baby names | boys' names
> 
> ...



Jess, you've quoted from quite a few respected sources, and the common theme is hillbillies give their off-spring exotique names to compensate for their own inadequacies (or strippers they have seen at some private party).
Agree 

Surely they could google, and do a service to the fruit of their loin?


----------



## itbites (Jul 31, 2009)

Thats is just ridiculous!


----------



## stretch101 (Jul 31, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Jess, you've quoted from quite a few respected sources, and the common theme is hillbillies give their off-spring exotique names to compensate for their own inadequacies (or strippers they have seen at some private party).
> Agree
> 
> Surely they could google, and do a service to the fruit of their loin?


 

surely u cant be suggesting that those of us (myself included) who have given our children (sorry...offspring), unique or unusual names are inadequate hillbillies?? i have never heard of such a ridiculous statement....


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 31, 2009)

Name the baby after the first thing you see after the birth.











Sincerely,
Twodogs


----------



## spongebob (Jul 31, 2009)

Nagraj said:


> Bob



Rule 1
Keep it simple and easy to spell (and pronounce)

Rule 2
What's fashionable now may not be in 20 years when they are grown up

Rule 3
What's not fashionable now may be in 20 years when they are grown up

Rule 4
100 years ago and before everyone was either named after someone in the bible or after a reigning monach. Seemed to work OK for those generations

Rule 5
Remember every name can be shortened or has an acknowledged set of diminuatives eg William can be Will, Willy, Bill, Billy or even Liam. Or even Matilda to Maud...Elizabeth to Betty


So I'm Rob or Robbie or Bob or Bobbie or even Bert.....but I started as Robert.


----------



## jessb (Jul 31, 2009)

itbites said:


> Again no offense but the majority of surveys & statistics are said to be flawed in some way shape or form...


 
People love to make that statement about flawed statistics. Has anyone actually had to do a peer reviewed statistical study for a reputable university??!! The amount of research and analysis that has to go into it is huge and to simply dismiss the results is pretty ignorant. 

These are the same sorts of studies that tell us that smokers are more likely to die of cancer, that binge drinking during pregnancy leads to low birthweight babies and that antibiotics help fight illness. No-one questions those results, but a university study conducted by professional sociology researchers which analyses over 12,000 names is dismissed because you want to call your kid Shaneequa! :lol:

You'll note that nowhere in the study does it say that EVERY child with an unusual name will end up in gaol, it simply points to a greater likelihood.


itbites, there is absolutely a connection between geographical location and chances in life. At the most obvious level, a kid in Ethiopia has far fewer chances that a kid brought up in St Ives. And closer to home, why do you think there are government grants for kids from remote and regional areas for tertiary study? Because there are fewer opportunities available and there is an attempt to redress the balance. 

Socio-economic background has every effect on a child's path. If your parents are university educated you are far more likely to go to uni yourself. If you are the daughter of a teen mum you are far more likely to experience teen pregnancy yourself. If your parents prioritise reading and learning you are much more likely to suceed academically. I can't believe you are even questioning that. Why else are there intergenerational cycles of poverty????


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 1, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Name the baby after the first thing you see after the birth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, whats your middle name Twodogs? 

Sometimes i think i would have been better off calling my kids 'NO, STOP THAT, PUT IT DOWN, DONT YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT IT or CUT IT OUT!' 
......and yes, i meant to yell :lol:


----------



## barneys-girl01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Dexter, Keely, Denzal, unya, morgan, lani. I just gave birth and went with unya! have fun


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 1, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Name the baby after the first thing you see after the birth.
> Sincerely,
> Twodogs


If I hadda done that with my first, he'd prob be called blood! 




=bECS= said:


> Sometimes i think i would have been better off calling my kids 'NO, STOP THAT, PUT IT DOWN, DONT YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT IT or CUT IT OUT!'
> ......and yes, i meant to yell :lol:


 HaHa I feel the same about my one yr old



barneys-girl01 said:


> Dexter, Keely, Denzal, unya, morgan, lani. I just gave birth and went with unya! have fun


 My partner likes Dexter, he keeps bringing it up


----------



## FAY (Aug 1, 2009)

jessb said:


> There was actually a study done o this recently and they found that the more unusual a boy's name, the more likely it was that he would end up in prison!
> 
> 
> 
> ! :lol:



hehehe I reckon you can also end up famous with an unusual name i.e Elvis, Winston(Churchill), Gough (Whitlam) , Barack (Obama) , Genghis (Khan), Sir Willoughby Norrie, Edric Bastyan (Governors of SA) Ninian Sephen, Zelman Cowan (former Gov Generals) anyways you get my drift.........

Garth's grandson's name is Gatlin.....I like that.

How many Joshua's are out there??? That would be the last name I would pick.


----------



## jessb (Aug 1, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> How many Joshua's are out there??? That would be the last name I would pick.


...and Jack. There are four in my daughter's kindy class!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 1, 2009)

Bob Smith Jones


----------



## Kyro (Aug 1, 2009)

I always felt sorry for one of the teachers my daughter had with 5 Caitlyn's in the class & all with different spelling:lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 1, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> hehehe I reckon you can also end up famous with an unusual name i.e Elvis, Winston(Churchill), Gough (Whitlam) , Barack (Obama) , Genghis (Khan), Sir Willoughby Norrie, Edric Bastyan (Governors of SA) Ninian Sephen, Zelman Cowan (former Gov Generals) anyways you get my drift.........
> 
> Garth's grandson's name is Gatlin.....I like that.
> 
> How many Joshua's are out there??? That would be the last name I would pick.





jessb said:


> ...and Jack. There are four in my daughter's kindy class!



and Jacob, theres a few in kindergarten at my sons school, two of them are in his class.
The kids call them by their whole names:
Jacob Green, Jacob Lewis etc


----------



## cootiesami (Aug 1, 2009)

How about the name Charne or emily


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 1, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> hehehe I reckon you can also end up famous with an unusual name i.e Elvis, Winston(Churchill), Gough (Whitlam) , Barack (Obama) , Genghis (Khan), Sir Willoughby Norrie, Edric Bastyan (Governors of SA) Ninian Sephen, Zelman Cowan (former Gov Generals) anyways you get my drift.........



...and I doubt we'll ever hear of Princess Shahneesha, Premier Tahlilah or President Siimon anytime soon...


----------



## FAY (Aug 1, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> ...and I doubt we'll ever hear of Princess Shahneesha, Premier Tahlilah or President Siimon anytime soon...



How can you be so sure??


----------



## cockney red (Aug 1, 2009)

Fred for a girl, and Janis for a boy.


----------



## Fiona74 (Aug 1, 2009)

My kids names are Jessica (I know u don't want a J name), Emma and Harry. I kept with the double letters in each name but I don't know why! Anyway, some of my friends kids are called: Boys: Lawson, Fraser, Logan, Cody, Bailey, Zachary, Alexander, Harrison, Lachlan, Hamish, Heath, Carter, Sebastian, Angus, Reuben, Cale and Girls: Lauren, Olivia, Isabella, Grace, Imogen, Ashley, Halle, Charlotte, Baylee. I won't go on, but there's a few ideas.


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 1, 2009)

morellia, aspidaties, antresia, litorellia, pogona, 

or 

ptrophylum, alexaroidi, corydoras, apsitogramma 

these are all wicked names. my kids are gonna have one of these


----------



## jessb (Aug 1, 2009)

dino the horse said:


> My kids names are Jessica (I know u don't want a J name), Emma and Harry. I kept with the double letters in each name but I don't know why! Anyway, some of my friends kids are called: Boys: Lawson, Fraser, Logan, Cody, Bailey, Zachary, Alexander, Harrison, Lachlan, Hamish, Heath, Carter, Sebastian, Angus, Reuben, Cale and Girls: Lauren, Olivia, Isabella, Grace, Imogen, Ashley, Halle, Charlotte, Baylee. I won't go on, but there's a few ideas.


 
Now there are some nice, normal names!!!


----------

